# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ثبت نام تو کنکور

## Amir.sh.78

سلام بچه ها..من فارغ التحصیلم.الان برای ثبت نام تو کنکور باید از برگه و اینا بگیرم یا نه؟کدسوابق تحصیلی رو دارم..هم سوم و هم پیش.در ضمن آیا میشه با لب تاپ خودمون ثبت نام بکنیم و کافی نت نریم؟

----------


## Golshid

سلام
منظـورت از سوال اول رو نفهمیدم.
ولی برای سوال دومت،بله خـودت میتونی ثبـت نام کنی 
اگه بتونی عکست رو اسکن کنی مشـکلی پیش نمیاد.

----------


## Soviet Union

بچه ها من کد سوابق پیش برام موجود نمیزنه ،  من مطمعنم تمام اطلاعات رو درست وارد کردم  اما میگه چنین چیزی وجود ندارد . مشکل از کجاست ؟

----------


## Churchill

> بچه ها من کد سوابق پیش برام موجود نمیزنه ،  من مطمعنم تمام اطلاعات رو درست وارد کردم  اما میگه چنین چیزی وجود ندارد . مشکل از کجاست ؟


زبان ویندوز رو تغییر بده بعد همون اطلاعات رو وارد کن

----------


## Soviet Union

> زبان ویندوز رو تغییر بده بعد همون اطلاعات رو وارد کن



هیچ فرقی نکرد . بازم همون . اطلاعات شما پیدا نشد .

----------


## Amir.sh.78

> هیچ فرقی نکرد . بازم همون . اطلاعات شما پیدا نشد .


سلام.اگه سال سوم رو میخای باید مقطع متوسطه رو انتخاب کنی!!اگه متوسطه دوم رو بزنی نمیاره چیزی

----------


## Soviet Union

> سلام.اگه سال سوم رو میخای باید مقطع متوسطه رو انتخاب کنی!!اگه متوسطه دوم رو بزنی نمیاره چیزی



قربونت پیش رو میخوام   :Yahoo (4):  


ببین داداش من یادم رفته تیر یا خرداد 97 برم سوابق رو برای پیش ببینم . الان دیگه نمیتونم ببینم ؟ و نمیتونم کنکور بدم ؟  پاک گیج شدم .

----------

